# Tacoma rebuild Micro Precision, Mosconi, Audio System



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

So here is the old build

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/115935-05-tacoma-dbl-cab-build.html

I liked it but wasn't in love with it. I didn't like having kicks. I wanted to use a real processor and get good stage height, detail and musicality.

H/U is still the Kenwood KDC-X995
Processor- Mosconi 6to8
Fron Stage- Micro Precision 3.16s (5 series tweeter)
Amplifier- Audio System X-Ion 70.6
Subwoofer- Kenwood excelon 10in
Wiring- Tsunami and custom RCAs
Sound Deadening- Blackhole Five, Tiles and Foil


----------



## KrossoverPT (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice choose on the Mosconi DSP


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

That is going to be one sweet sounding TACO


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got done doing more wiring. What a pain in the arse. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

It's nice to see it coming together. Simplicity is key in this situation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

KISS Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> It's nice to see it coming together. Simplicity is key in this situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When are you making your build log?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Never, it's already built.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Getting in some quality tuning time and I'm super impressed.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

how's your noise floor with those amps?


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> how's your noise floor with those amps?


Non existent for me..


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very cool, how do you like the interface for the 6to8?


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

req said:


> very cool, how do you like the interface for the 6to8?


I absolutely love it. Very user friendly and took maybe 5-10min to learn. I have not used an external processor before this build. It was simple and I don't see myself ever not utilizing one in future builds.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Putting In some good seat time at High Desert Mobile Electronics.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Inside joke follows.

FFFFFF YOU!!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

stuckinok said:


> Non existent for me..


that's cool, I just checked out a system in a Tacoma no less, and he had a decent amount of noise with shorting plugs and just speakers wired. This was in 2 amps. I then found out there was an issue, and they fixed them in the newer gray versions. Maybe they fixed it before them as well.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> Inside joke follows.
> 
> FFFFFF YOU!!!


Give me my AS amps!


jtaudioacc said:


> that's cool, I just checked out a system in a Tacoma no less, and he had a decent amount of noise with shorting plugs and just speakers wired. This was in 2 amps. I then found out there was an issue, and they fixed them in the newer gray versions. Maybe they fixed it before them as well.


We never encountered those problems. The new Gladen amps do look great but they didn't remake the x-ion 70.6. Thats the only x-ion still available. That's the first time I have heard of that issue.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

There is the gladen 70.6, but they just aren't the same.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

stuckinok said:


> Give me my AS amps!


Give me your money for my AS amps!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> There is the gladen 70.6, but they just aren't the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well excuse me...


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Sigh... Another tuning session.








Bedlined headliner








Saw this in big red's thread
















New fog light mount. I'll fix it more in the morning.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice lighting sir


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> Nice lighting sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love it more now that its symmetrical.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

But now the Toyota emblem is off center


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> But now the Toyota emblem is off center


Shut your dirty mouth.


----------



## Audiophyle (Aug 8, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> But now the Toyota emblem is off center


Yota symbol is centered, the gap between the Y & O is inline with the center mount of the bug shield. 


Its the drivers side fog light that is off, its a little too far in. lol


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Audiophyle said:


> Yota symbol is centered, the gap between the Y & O is inline with the center mount of the bug shield.
> 
> 
> Its the drivers side fog light that is off, its a little too far in. lol


Cant base it on the picture because the lights have been moved after that picture was taken, which is what we are talking about.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Both of you leave my lights and grill alone.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

stuckinok said:


> Both of you leave my lights and grill alone.


BAHAHA


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

we need more pics...


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I cannot wait to see the head unit in place


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Impulse buy of a Denford 8250ti. Should I send it to Matt R? Also going integrate my galaxy Tab into the aux in.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

abdulwq said:


> we need more pics...


Oh the truck or system? More pics are in the other build thread.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Look what I got in the mail


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

So I got it installed and wow. Such a cleaner signal then the Kenwood. I'm lucky as this one reads CD-Rs no problem. I did a little more tuning and its getting there. I'm just in awe at how much more dynamic the music is. It is much more cleaner and detailed. Such an improvement it just crazy.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i love those trucks.

my parents just bought a tundra - i told them they should have gotten a tacoma haha. my dad worked as a toyota salesman for a while and they got a great discount.

i think reflections are going to be horrible with the bedlined headliner :uhoh:


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

req said:


> i love those trucks.
> 
> my parents just bought a tundra - i told them they should have gotten a tacoma haha. my dad worked as a toyota salesman for a while and they got a great discount.
> 
> i think reflections are going to be horrible with the bedlined headliner :uhoh:


Thanks I love this truck also. I honestly don't have a reflection problem. The headliner is textured rough and not super stiff. I know most people would ask why? But when your buddy owns a bedliner company random things get lined haha.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 not the best sq but good enough for the daily commute.


----------

